# Otras topologias en Amplificadores / Realimentacion



## juanma (Ene 30, 2009)

Existen otros amplificador que no sigan este esquema?
Es decir, otra topologia?



Otra duda que me surge sobre la realimentacion es:

PCPAudio en el UltraAmp menciona:
_No existe un lazo de realimentación negativa global. En cambio, existen dos lazos parciales que engloban a dos bloques de ganancia en voltaje, por lo que se obtienen cifras mejores que en los habituales CFB pero con las distorsiones temporales que produciría una sóla etapa de ganancia, y su consecuencia es un altísimo respeto por la microinformación._

Es mejor entonces lazos parciales a uno global? Porque?
Como se determina el valor de los componentes?
Tiene relacion directa con el Slew Rate?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> Existen otros amplificador que no sigan este esquema?
> Es decir, otra topologia?


Si por "Corriente" o por mixto "Corriente y Tensión "



> Otra duda que me surge sobre la realimentacion es:
> 
> PCPAudio en el UltraAmp menciona:
> _No existe un lazo de realimentación negativa global. En cambio, existen dos lazos parciales que engloban a dos bloques de ganancia en voltaje, por lo que se obtienen cifras mejores que en los habituales CFB pero con las distorsiones temporales que produciría una sóla etapa de ganancia, y su consecuencia es un altísimo respeto por la microinformación._


Salvo que el amplificador sea muy sencillo aparecen siempre lazos de realimentación locales.
De acuerdo a la cantidad y tipo de etapas habrá lazos parciales.
Por ejemplo, es habitual que en un amplificador con entrada con IC este posea su propia realimentación, además de la global.



> Es mejor entonces lazos parciales a uno global? Porque?


Con lazos parciales evitas ir acumulando distorsiones que se corrigen (O intentan corregir) todas al final con un gran nivel de realimentación.



> Como se determina el valor de los componentes?


En base a la ganancia que posee el sistema el lazo abierto, y la respuesta a la frecuencia.
La realimentación no solo da estabilidad, disminuye la distorsión del sistema y adecua los niveles de tensiones, sino que también puede corregir o limitar el rango de respuesta a la frecuencia.



> Tiene relacion directa con el Slew Rate?


Si, cuando se busca muy altos niveles de Slew Rate es preferible realimentación por corriente.

Además existen realimentaciones activas, que directamente son un amplificador que trabaja invirtiendo la señal de salida y enviándola a la entrada, se emplean para disminuir al mínimo la tensión de offset


----------



## juanma (Ene 30, 2009)

Para variar Fogonazo, mas que claras tus respuestas   

Por ejemplo, tomando parte del amplificador de Douglas:


Dice un factor de 30dB a 20kHz
Esto seria que atenua la señal 30dB a 20kHz?
Esto se determina simulando ese parte del circuito haciendo un barrido en frecuencia?

Esto es fuera del post, pero un amplificador entrega mas potencia (para un mismo nivel de tension) a una señal de 2 senoidales (10kHz+15kHz) que a una señal de 10kHz?

Has experimentado con amplificador CFB?

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 30, 2009)

En el ejemplo tienes una red de realimentación triple
1) Tienes una realimentación en continua 1:1 con limitación de valores > - 0.7V (Diodo)
2) Tienes una realimentación de alterna (No llego a ver los valores de R), la relación de resistencias determina la ganancia final del amplificador.
3) Tienes un segundo lazo de realimentación (R20 - C7) para altas frecuencias que trabaja a partir de una frecuencia bastante alta, este nodo de realimentación verás que es muy importante (Cuando llegues a leer sobre el).

Casi todos los amplificador fallan en frecuencias muy bajas y/o muy altas o lo que es peor, algún punto de ganancia dispar, mas alta o mas baja que el promedio.

Un amplificador genérico debe cubrir una banda de audio (20Hz a 20KHz) con una diferencia de +-3db

Algo de mejor calidad daría una garantía de deriva de ganancia de +-1db

Y si nos vamos a algo de alta gama se garantiza +-0.1db dentro del rango de 20Hz a 20KHz.

Si hablamos de un amplificador bueno, la tensión de salida (O Potencia) se debe mantener constante dentro de +-1db para todo el rango de audio, siempre con la misma tensión senoidal de entrada.

Respecto a CBF en algún momento experimente algo (Cuando tenía tiempo de experimentar)

Si quieres conocer algo mas sobre mediciones en audio

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/mediciones-amplificadores-pre-amplificadores-audio-12193/


----------

